# Sporeworld's Fly Trap



## sporeworld (Nov 23, 2010)

So, here's my latest technique for hatching flies from purchased pupa and getting them into my mantid's belly.

Here's the setup...


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 23, 2010)

Inside the bigger cup, is a smaller cup with the pupa and sawdust. Outside the cup is powdered fly food (Yen's Blend from mantisplace.com). When the flies hatch, I water the top cloth, which soaks it up for the flies to drink from...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 23, 2010)

If you build it, they wiil come...


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 23, 2010)

Once I've had the flies milling around eating and drinking for a few days, they're gutloaded enough for dinner! I put the jar (99 cents) over the hole, and let them crawl up into it. When there are the desiered amount inside (5 or 6), I slip the peice of paper (card stock) beneath it and slide them both away (easier to show in a video). I either have a second jar ready for filling, or just toss the foam plug back in place...

I transfer the bottle of flies to a similar portal on the top of my enclosures. A few taps and they fall into the cage. Pop the plug back in place - rinse and repeat. Very, very near zero escapees, and it's always my fault.


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's the other end of the equation - an enclosure with one or more "bung holes" to drop the flies into...


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 23, 2010)

cool idea.

personaly I just pop my flys in the fridge for 10 mins and then tap them out into the mantids container.

I do have a few excape once in a while but hey, how else am I gona bug out my frinds when they come over? :lol: 

I might try this tomorrow though and tell ya how it went.

Harry


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 23, 2010)

I do know this for sure, flies get eat'n in alot of different way's in the end, but sporeworld's way is one of them.


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 24, 2010)

personaly, I like the terrariums. what kind are they, and how did you drill a hole in the top?

Harry


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 24, 2010)

warpdrive said:


> personaly, I like the terrariums. what kind are they, and how did you drill a hole in the top?
> 
> Harry


Yep, i really liked them, too.


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 24, 2010)

They're beta tanks from Petco (Tetra Water Wonders, or something like that). I liked them becuase I can see the mantids that perch on top.

It comes with a big hole in the front, and 2 small ones in the back. I'm not very handy with tools, so I just melted the other holes with a soldering iron (yeah, yeah - laugh it up!).


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2010)

Interesting. Looks like it works for you. I like my method of two mins in the freezer, pick out flies with long tweezers and drop into mantis enclosure.

On another note, are you using that substrate in the last pic for mantids?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 24, 2010)

Hummm, I could use a good worker! :tt2:


----------



## PeterF (Nov 24, 2010)

Rick said:


> Interesting. Looks like it works for you. I like my method of two mins in the freezer, pick out flies with long tweezers and drop into mantis enclosure.
> 
> On another note, are you using that substrate in the last pic for mantids?


Freezer is good. I use a freezer (1 minute) and fridge (5 minutes) combination to reduce deaths (I've lost enough bugs in the freezer).

I think it is important to note for people that will read our posts later -having used the search function to find the information they need [/wink]- that the freezer method is very specific to the container, and to a lesser degree the species, number, and freezer.

Primarily, difference between sealed containers, ones with holes, and ones with mesh.


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 24, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> They're beta tanks from Petco (Tetra Water Wonders, or something like that). I liked them becuase I can see the mantids that perch on top.
> 
> It comes with a big hole in the front, and 2 small ones in the back. I'm not very handy with tools, so I just melted the other holes with a soldering iron (yeah, yeah - laugh it up!).


I work right across from petco and I might get payed today because of the holiday tomorrow...good reason to show up and get my check today and check that out.

and why melt the holes? could be used for extra ventalation with some screen added to it.

Harry

man I hate going into work on my day off, but thiscould be a good idea for me...and a check could help buy more houseflys as my chams like them too.


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 24, 2010)

Whoops. Just to clarify, I didn't melt CLOSED the other holes, I melted OPEN a few NEW ONES. FOr exactly the reason you stated - better ventilation.


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 24, 2010)

Peter J F said:


> the freezer method is very specific to the container, and to a lesser degree the species, number, and freezer.
> 
> Primarily, difference between sealed containers, ones with holes, and ones with mesh.


Amen! Found that out the hard way. Even 4 minutes in MY freezer with the glass containers barely stuns them.


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 25, 2010)

I was quite busy yesterday, but I wanted to say that I did try your housefly transfer method.

it worked well, regardless that I did have one stuborn fly that refused to fall down and go in a cup. maybe I need to try what you use for slightly better results. not sure my thing was fully glass and not a hard plastic. but again, it worked well...but it is a two hand job. something that I now can do well now that my thumb has healed after I cut it real bad (7 stitches) just two months ago. (just a warning to people to make them aware)

I also stoped by my local petgo to see the produt you are using as a repterium and they had it on sale for $20...didn't buy it yet, but trust me, I think I'm going to buy them out next week.

just wanted to say thanks for a great informitive thread.

Harry



Sporeworld said:


> Amen! Found that out the hard way. Even 4 minutes in MY freezer with the glass containers barely stuns them.


oh, and yeah, if the air inside can't get cold because you are sealing out the air from getting cold fast enough with glass and say a solid top (no holes)...the air inside will stay warm for a while as you found out. haha

we've all been there at some time.


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 25, 2010)

oh, and I also see that you use Yen's blend, not as a dust, but as a gutload for your flys.

do you not think that our mantids need a high calcium gutload, something along the lines of Rebecca's fly food? then maybe use Yen's blend for say a dusting (especialy for flower mantids)?

Harry


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks. And, Yeah - I use both - I even got the Yen's Blend FROM Rebecca, but I honestly forget which one is supposed to do what. I've never actually dusted the flies like I would a cricket. Hmmm....


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 25, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> Thanks. And, Yeah - I use both - I even got the Yen's Blend FROM Rebecca, but I honestly forget which one is supposed to do what. I've never actually dusted the flies like I would a cricket. Hmmm....


the fly food from Rebecca is a gutload. it contains powdered milk, sugar, and a touch of bee pollen. the flys need the sugar, or if a wet gutload, I prefer using honey.

I have no idea how good powdered honey would be vs. say real honey as a gutload.

it is my understanding that Yen's blend is to be used as a dusting for feeders that are to be fed to flower mantids. yet I see no reason it can't be used as a gutload too. just maybe not as good as say the fly food or a good wet gutload.

Harry


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 25, 2010)

Makes sense. For my lone Idol lady, I end up lightly dipping them in honey or Yen's Blend+water anyway. She's got a real sugar tooth.


----------

